# activer la demande de mot de passe automatiquement



## pgui (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un MacBook Pro, OS X 10.6.4 avec lequel je suis souvent en déplacement.
Pour des questions de sécurité (en cas de perte ou vol), chaque fois que je le prends hors de chez moi, j'active la demande de mot de passe via tableau de bord "sécurité", désactive l'ouverture de session automatique, etc...
A chaque fois, je dois faire toutes ces manip et rentrer mon mot de passe trois fois, mot de passe  que j'ai choisi assez long pour des questions de sécurité justement.

Je me demandais, et à la communauté MacG par la même occasion.
Serait-il possible, ou existe t'il, une application qui ferait ça automatiquement en se servant du wifi, une application qui, quand elle détecterait la borne wifi de la maison (définie dans les réglages de l'application) en déduirait que l'ordinateur se trouve à la maison et débloquerait les préférences sécurité, et qui à l'inverse, activerait toute les sécurités souhaitées, dès qu'elle ne détecterait plus cette borne (toute identifiable par adresse MAC me semble-t'il), l'ordinateur se trouvant hors de la maison donc ?


Je n'ai pas trouvé d'appli faisant ça.
Si elle n'existe pas encore, ce post pourrait être un appel aux développeurs, ce principe me semblant fort pratique pour les portables...


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2010)

Ce serait sûrement intéressant mais il vaut mieux poser cette demande dans le forum "Développement sur Mac"

Je t'y transfère


----------



## pgui (18 Novembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce serait sûrement intéressant mais il vaut mieux poser cette demande dans le forum "Développement sur Mac"
> 
> Je t'y transfère



oui effectivement, 
merci


----------



## mtcubix (18 Novembre 2010)

Le problème avec les mots de pass, c'est qu'on les oublie quand on les confie à la machine pour s'en occuper. Si pour une raison quelconque, le système tombe en panne, impossible de reprendre la main dessus.

Pour régler ce problème, on note le mot de passe quelque part, justement, pour des raisons de sécurité, ne jamais faire des choses pareilles, ça peut tomber entre des mains inamicales, et on perd le système

La solution : mémoriser le mot de passe, et activer le mode sécurisé = demande de mot de passe à chaque ouverture de session. c'est barbant, et c'est le prix à payer pour garder l'esprit tranquille.


----------

